# Brake light/Fluid warning... Please help me out...



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

After starting my car (86 5k auto) the brake light warning comes on. The manual says it can be the brake or steering system but both those fluids are full with no leaks in the system. It's a bit hard to turn and brake but because I have never owned one of these cars i have nothing to compare it to. Please get me some leads to helping me on this... maybe it's realated to the other question I had!? Please help me out, Thanks.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Brake light/Fluid warning... Please help me out... (Mr. Sleeper)*

I'm not sure if it's connected to the same warning light, but it may be because of worn brake pads or shorts in the wiring for the brake pads, as they are fitted with wear indicators.


----------



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Brake light/Fluid warning... Please help me out... (PerL)*

The mecanic that checked it out said that the brakes were good although i'm not sure how though of an investigation he made into it. I'll pull the wheels off this weekend and look at the pads. The brakes feel fine although they are a bit stiff along with the steering. That's what makes me think that it might be related because in the org. manual it talkes about the brake system and steering being related for this warning light.... but i'll double check on that. Let me know if you have any other suggestions! Thanks again


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Brake light/Fluid warning... Please help me out... (Mr. Sleeper)*

with that brake light on, you could be having other problems with your car. The bomb could be on its way out, the pump is done, or just a bad cap sensor on the brake reservior.
Audis usually have firm pedals, and the steering is a mix between light and heavy. You can't expect a older car like this to have very light responsive steering.


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

mine comes on because the fluid level in my PS resivoir drops from a brake bomb hose leaking, 
I'm hoping it's the LP return hose, not the HP supply hose.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (danfromsyr)*

The light came come on if the connectors on the brake fluid res.or the hyd. res are unpluged too.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (yodasfro)*

when your pressing on the brake pedal, are you feeling any pulsing as the pedal goes down?
If so, you need a bomb. The brake light will come on if the bomb on its way out or bad.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (gidrew)*

Could also be the ps pump.


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (yodasfro)*

Ya I had the same problem with my 5k Auto and I just took the wear sensor wires and put them together and the light stopped coming on and making that horrible dinging noise!


----------

